# Report Generator für Java gesucht!!



## Fredy (3. Sep 2003)

In meiner Diplomarbeit sollte ich unter anderem aus Java heraus ein Formular mit Daten ausfüllen und als Fax abschicken. Das Format des Formulares spielt dabei keine grosse Rolle. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass es möglichst einfach und schnell realisierbar ist.
Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Tool, z.B. ein Reportgenerator, mit dessen Hilfe ich sehr schnell ein Dokument mit Daten ausfüllen und abschicken kann.

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, dies mit dem OpenOffice API zu realisieren.
Meine Frage ist einfach, ob mir jemand Empfehlungen diesbezüglich geben kann.

Dank und Gruss 	Fredy


----------



## Nobody (3. Sep 2003)

das ausfüllen der daten (von hand oder aus einer datei) geht mit java an sich eigentlich ganz schnell selbst zu machen: 
eingabe von hand: es werden eingabefelder für die einzelnen daten engelegt und evtl schonmal eine vorschau auf den text gegeben (ausgabe zb in einer textarea)

auslesen aus daten: die daten werden wohl irgendwie vorgemerkt sein, dann mittels eines filereaders alles auslesen und fertig.


zum abschicken kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich mich mit netzwerk und den ports zeugs in java noch nicht beschäftigt habe


----------

